# Garden City Pier



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

If you like reading fairy tales and wasting your time and money on misleading information, at best, and closer to out and out lies, in my opinion, generated by an employee of the Garden City Pier, then follow the ramblings of the Skink.:--|, closer to Skunk. I mean no malice intended but it needed to be said. Wayne Hill

PS: The Garden City Pier is a fine establishment and I don't think they would be or are complicit.


----------



## speechless33759 (Mar 9, 2009)

gasp! lol them is fighting words. *gets a bag of popcorn to watch*


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Uhoh. High drama brewing on the SC boards it sound like...

opcorn::beer:


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

*Damn*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Is this where you enter the phrase " Then the fight began "
That's some freaking funny stuff right there.opcorn:


----------



## TideJones (Aug 29, 2008)

kingfish said:


> If you like reading fairy tales and wasting your time and money on misleading information, at best, and closer to out and out lies, in my opinion, generated by an employee of the Garden City Pier, then follow the ramblings of the Skink.:--|, closer to Skunk. I mean no malice intended but it needed to be said. Wayne Hill
> 
> PS: The Garden City Pier is a fine establishment and I don't think they would be or are complicit.


First I want to thank Skink for his/her reports. The weather/water/wind conditions is great information. From my recent visits to Garden City and the area, he/she is fairly accurate on what is biting - at least as accurate as most of the fisherman on this forum. And with Spring breakers in the area the bikini clad visitors are there.

As far as Skink being an employee of the pier - who the heck cares? I wish we had employees from all the Atlantic Coast Piers giving us regular updates on the conditions and catches at their location. It would be great if bait shops would give us regular reports of activity in their area, including which baits they sell that are working for which species. Photos of current catches would be great also.

In the perfect world piers and bait shops would be sponsors of our forum and they would post daily reports on their link. 

Thanks Skink and keep posting the information.


----------



## tabblet (Jan 2, 2008)

kingfish said:


> If you like reading fairy tales and wasting your time and money on misleading information, at best, and closer to out and out lies, in my opinion, generated by an employee of the Garden City Pier, then follow the ramblings of the Skink.:--|, closer to Skunk. I mean no malice intended but it needed to be said. Wayne Hill
> 
> PS: The Garden City Pier is a fine establishment and I don't think they would be or are complicit.


Now why would you go and say something like that. Please keep the reports coming Skink! If nothing else, it's something to read. BTW, Kingfish, what are you basing your info on, have you had no luck yourself?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

tabblet said:


> Now why would you go and say something like that. Please keep the reports coming Skink! If nothing else, it's something to read. BTW, Kingfish, what are you basing your info on, have you had no luck yourself?


It's very misleading and when someone like myself lives 2.5 hours away from the beach, I plan out 3-5 days to stay in a hotel, plus the $16-18 for me and my dad to fish everyday. That's a lot of money to throw away due to someone lying about what they're catching. Surf temps can be found at wpde.com and you can make a few phone calls and know what's biting at every pier along the coast, as well as calling the baitshops.


----------



## tabblet (Jan 2, 2008)

So this guy is really lying?! Damn... I figured it was true, cause his weather accounts were accurate, and it just seems kinda silly to lie about whiting being caught...lol now if he was talking about kings being caught off the end this time of year, then I'd just laugh.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

I happen to have been in Garden City this past Wednesday through Sunday. While I appreciate Steve's effort in posting reports, I did not witness the same thing. Thursday I made several trips to the pier. Mid-morning 2 people were fishing the end in the rain. Mid-afternoon and early evening no one was fishing. Friday evening a few people were fishing but had empty buckets. Saturday evening I saw a boy catch a small whiting that I would have thrown back. I looked in his cooler and he had a few more that same size. I did not go to the pier on Sunday so I can not attest to the conditions or what was caught. Having spoken with a few locals that frequent the pier, they agree with the above report.

The Pier at Garden City, is one of my favorite piers to fish. The regulars are friendly as long as you practice proper pier etiquette. Having said the above, it in no way will affect my fishing in the future. I will still go; I just know where to get my information!

Britt


----------



## Gregg Seaford (Feb 23, 2009)

I sent him a pm to ask if he worked at the pier or was an owner??? No answer at all,my mom has a place at garden city and thought i would get the hot off the pier report and know when I needed to make a quick run down...It will be very interesting to see him respond to all our questions.... And yes I will still fish at the pier when I;m down.....


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

the only accurate report u can get from a pier is at MB state park. those ppl are neither interested in keeping fisherman away or attracting fisherman. tackle shops can be trusted if u are a regular that would stop by regardless whether ur cooler is full or empty.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

tabblet said:


> Now why would you go and say something like that. Please keep the reports coming Skink! If nothing else, it's something to read. BTW, Kingfish, what are you basing your info on, have you had no luck yourself?


1. Because the kingfish is right, he is always right.
2. 50+ fishing experience

If kingfish told me the fish were biting, I would skip the grocery store for the week, because the freezer would be full.


Just my $.02


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Well, I have enjoyed reading the reports from the Skink here in the past few days. 

I also respect the heck out of kingfish, based on his posts here on this board. I've gained a lot of information just reading what he puts on here. 

I hate to think someone would be posting false reports on a forum like this.

Honestly, I don't know what to think about it.

I do know that the DNR reports sometimes don't jive with what I've seen or what friends of mine down there say are happening, but I never even gave a thought to what we see on this board. 

As for the bait shops, Perry's and the folks at Platt's usually tell me the truth, or that has been my experience. Those are the only two I frequent when I'm down there, unless I'm out Socastee way.

My 2 cents worth.


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

GCsurfishingirl said:


> I happen to have been in Garden City this past Wednesday through Sunday. While I appreciate Steve's effort in posting reports, I did not witness the same thing. Thursday I made several trips to the pier. Mid-morning 2 people were fishing the end in the rain. Mid-afternoon and early evening no one was fishing. Friday evening a few people were fishing but had empty buckets. Saturday evening I saw a boy catch a small whiting that I would have thrown back. I looked in his cooler and he had a few more that same size. I did not go to the pier on Sunday so I can not attest to the conditions or what was caught. Having spoken with a few locals that frequent the pier, they agree with the above report.
> 
> The Pier at Garden City, is one of my favorite piers to fish. The regulars are friendly as long as you practice proper pier etiquette. Having said the above, it in no way will affect my fishing in the future. I will still go; I just know where to get my information!
> 
> Britt


*And if Britt ain't catching fish, no one is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

I can not say for certain if Skink is telling the truth or not. But, I do have to admit that it is somewhat odd that he has not posted to defend his reports. Although I do not know "Britt" I will say she typically backs up her posts regarding Garden City Pier with photos. I have yet to see a photo from the Skink. I am not trying to cast doubt but I am just saying.


----------



## tabblet (Jan 2, 2008)

outfishin28 said:


> 1. Because the kingfish is right, he is always right.
> 2. 50+ fishing experience
> 
> If kingfish told me the fish were biting, I would skip the grocery store for the week, because the freezer would be full.
> ...


I didn't mean to dis kingfish, I had no intention of doing anything like that. I guess I haven't been on the board long enough to figure everyone out.

Tight lines everyone!


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

dnr reports are hardly ever updated


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

bluefish1928 said:


> dnr reports are hardly ever updated


What you don't like the fact that you get reports a week or two behind? lol


----------



## bigdaddy7075 (Feb 14, 2008)

I hope skink isnt posting misleading information about fishing reports. What would be the motives for that. People on this forum honestly want to know whats biting and I hope he wouldn't lie to people like that.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

bigdaddy7075 said:


> I hope skink isnt posting misleading information about fishing reports. What would be the motives for that. People on this forum honestly want to know whats biting and I hope he wouldn't lie to people like that.


I have not been to the pier to see, but both the boats I fish off of are a mere 1/2 mile from the pier, and I am always there at the dock. I have seen discrepancies in weather reports, and pound and a half whiting in March is unheard of. On a further note, about 91.53% of what I know about saltwater fishing was taught to me by kingfish himself, he tells me fish are biting dog chit, you will see me running behind my dog with a rod in one hand and a bag in the other. As far as motives, the only reason I would think someone would post false reports is if they worked for or knew someone who worked/owned the pier, and were trying to get someone out there to fish at around 8 bucks a pop and what seems like a sawbuck a piece for a beer.


----------



## GCGuy (Oct 22, 2008)

Honestly, I've been a little skeptical about Skink myself. I live/fish less than 1/2 mile from the pier and his reports of wind speeds have been wildly off from my experiences. If he's reporting it to be blowing at 10, I find it to be 20-30 and the reports from other piers match mine. Frankly, I haven't fished the GC pier in about 4 years since I've always caught more in the creek than I ever have off the $8.00 pier (and the beer is free where I fish too !!! lol)
Just my $0.02 cents worth.


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

*Skink should be removed*

He should be removed. There is no way the fishing is that good this time of year on the pier. I've fished enough years to know this...


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

kingfish said:


> If you like reading fairy tales and wasting your time and money on misleading information, at best, and closer to out and out lies, in my opinion, generated by an employee of the Garden City Pier, then follow the ramblings of the Skink.:--|, closer to Skunk. I mean no malice intended but it needed to be said. Wayne Hill
> 
> PS: The Garden City Pier is a fine establishment and I don't think they would be or are complicit.



Looks like the Skank has added a heavy dose of smartass to the mix. I would definitely back up anything i heard from that source. In fact anything short of seeing it with my own two eyes and i'm pretty much a non-believer. 

This time of year things change fast, but there are too many inconsistencies for my trust. Add the mouth and the ignore feature is in play.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

I havent seen a single one of the finger-pointers come down here to the pier yet

like i keep saying....stay at home...we'll keep catching fish


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

I did not post without a knowledge of whats going on. If you want specific instances of your inaccuracies, I can provide. You sure never have said i was wrong, and for good reason, I was right in toning your fairy tale reports down. And now you want to add some smartass to the mix, careful who you spill that own. Nothing wrong with fairy tales, I just prefer the truth.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I'll be down very soon, keep posting and I'll let you know if I see what you claim.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

hurry up! I'll be looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Southern Man said:


> *And if Britt ain't catching fish, no one is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*





abass105 said:


> Although I do not know "Britt" I will say she typically backs up her posts regarding Garden City Pier with photos.


You Southern Man and abass105, speak the truth!   I really just wanted to make sure that everyone saw the big red letters again. 



The Skink said:


> I havent seen a single one of the finger-pointers come down here to the pier yet





GCsurfishingirl said:


> I happen to have been in Garden City this past Wednesday through Sunday.
> Britt


Pretty sure I introduced myself to you again... I'm sure people are catching some fish - I just don't agree with the non-stop fishing as you describe. 

Britt


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Not sure about this skink guy but Wayne is the authority in this neck of the woods IMHO.

Here is an accurate report- 

My buddy went Friday and caught well over 50 whiting (threw most back).

Pomps almost here (tax day right kingfish?) ;>


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Tax day is about the time a few start showing up. I went today. Found fleas, not many, but they paid off in spades. No pomps for my efforts, but then I wan't expecting much due to the water color. First fiah was a ten pound plus red, followed by 1 bull whiting and a couple more of decent size. I added one more whiting but he was small. The red was over the slot, way over, and since the bite was slow I was releasing the fish. All fish from the surf, around one of my usual haunts.


----------



## TideJones (Aug 29, 2008)

kingfish said:


> Tax day is about the time a few start showing up. I went today. Found fleas, not many, but they paid off in spades. No pomps for my efforts, but then I wan't expecting much due to the water color. First fiah was a ten pound plus red, followed by 1 bull whiting and a couple more of decent size. I added one more whiting but he was small. The red was over the slot, way over, and since the bite was slow I was releasing the fish. All fish from the surf, around one of my usual haunts.


Thanks for the report KF. Looks like the fleas and reds are back.

I appreciate the fact that no one, including skink, has has accepted your report as fact and has not demanded certified, dated photo proof of your catches.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Pompano are back too, looks like a few days ahead are gonna be perfect for surf fishing, so come on down and out your feet in the sand. Looks like the state legislature is gonna vote licenses for surf and pier fishing next year, starts July 1st. Get it while you can.


----------



## Knaroz (Apr 8, 2009)

do you have a link to where i can follow that vote...that saddens me :--|


----------



## GCGuy (Oct 22, 2008)

As for the new licenses, it's a money grab, pure and simple. Desperate politicians willing to (tax) find money where ever they can. Just the start, IMHO. 

BTW, went to the surf today, cut bait/shrimp: No runs, no hits, no errors. LOL Tomorrow's another (gusty) day!!


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

"*Section 50-9-715. The following are exempt from purchasing the recreational saltwater fishing license a:

(1) fisherman fishing from a licensed charter fishing vessel or from a licensed public fishing pier;
*
(2) drop net fisherman using no more than three drop nets;

(3) fold up fisherman using no more than three fold up traps;

(4) hand line fisherman using no more than three hand lines with a single bait each and no hooks; and

(5) fisherman taking shrimp with bait." 

http://www.scstatehouse.gov/sess118_2009-2010/bills/470.htm

So if your on a Pier your still safe. 
Ok pay attention now its not a money grab see below.
*Section 50-9-925. (A) Revenue from the sale of the stamps, recreational saltwater licenses, prints, and related articles must be paid into a special account separate from the general fund. Revenues in the account are carried forward each year and may be used to match available federal funds. The revenue must be distributed as follows:*

(1) from the sale of an anuual or temporary recreational saltwater fishing license; twenty-five cents to saltwater administration, one dollar to saltwater enforcement, and the balance to recreational saltwater programs;

(2) from the sale of a charter vessel license; five percent to saltwater administration, twenty percent to saltwater enforcement, and the balance to recreational saltwater programs; and

(3) from the sale of stamps, prints, and related articles; five percent to saltwater administration, twenty percent to saltwater enforcement, and the balance to recreational saltwater programs.

(B) Revenues distributed for recreational saltwater programs may be used only for the following programs which directly benefit recreational saltwater fisheries:

(1) development of recreational saltwater fishing facilities;

(2) scientific research and management of recreational saltwater fisheries;

(3) protection, maintenance, or enhancement of saltwater habitat important to the continued production of fish stocks and their food sources of significance to recreational saltwater fisheries;

(4) other programs directly benefiting recreational saltwater fisheries recommended by the Saltwater Recreational Fisheries Advisory Committee; and

(5) publish an annual report to be made available to stamp and license holders to indicate how the previous year's funds were utilized.

(C) Revenue distributed for saltwater administrative activities must be used in support of activities authorized pursuant to the South Carolina Marine Resources Act of 2000.

(D) Revenue distributed for saltwater enforcement activities must be expended for enforcement of the laws and fishery management regulations relating to recreational saltwater fisheries, including habitat protection and other activities authorized pursuant to this chapter."


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Southern Man said:


> So if your on a Pier your still safe.


They are not done with the legislation. It might be added in the house- I think it will be. As it reads now, do they fine the pier or the person that doesn't have a license that is fishing on the licensed pier if that person keeps an undersized fish?


----------



## crsmith43 (Apr 18, 2009)

I fished the Garden City pier starting April 10th through April 19th. I brought home about 15lbs of whitting fillets, My daughter jigged up a 14 inch spanish and my son jigged up a 13 incher ( both pics posted on this site). I know who Skink is but will protect his anonimity. Everybody on the pier who is a regular, and that includes myself and my family, Like and respect Skink. When a kid catches there first fish or catch something unique. He will post their pic. I know my kids got a kick out of seeing their pics on here. As for his reports, I think they have been pretty dang good. He said there were a few spanish being caught and i was there I saw them being caught. Saying that I hope Skink keeps up the good work.


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

another fairy tale...why is this your first post:--|


----------



## crsmith43 (Apr 18, 2009)

because you have to start somewhere


----------



## crsmith43 (Apr 18, 2009)

...and my fairy tale has pictures...4/16 is my daughter and 4/17 is my son


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

I dunno...15lbs of whiting filets???? no more comments from me..have a good day


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Hey crsmith, Welcome to Pier & Surf!

Congrats on the catch. 15 lbs of whiting filets is decent work for early April. It's great to get time with the kids fishing, too!

Got some friends in Rock Hill - some good peoples there. 

Again, welcome to the forum.

AJ


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

Ditto what BubbaHoTep Said.

I'm glad you had a great time here. We look foreward to seeing you again soon

Don't worry about Danman. If I posted half the PM's I recieved about him, he'd be embarrassed to be here.

I promised not to get into a Pissy Party with anyone here. some people just cant stand it when other catch fish.

You know you can count on me giving good info here. Be sure to get the ids signed up for the take a kid fishing tournament in Oct. I'll PM you when I get the sign-up forms.


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

skunk you and your friends are dreamers...the only pm you get is from your cronies...are they afraid to post...play with the young boys skunk:--| your a newbie and won't chase me from your bull


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

*the jetties....*

Wayne, Dan....

Saw a nice red and nice big fatty mullets running Thursday at the south jetty in Little River. Ash from the fires was falling at the jetties, was a site.

One short flounder...up in the creeks.

And thats first hand


----------



## crsmith43 (Apr 18, 2009)

*fished 10 days for those fillets....*

....Thanks Skink and Bubba. I aint gonna get in a pissin match with those guys either. Skink, We have fished the " Take a kid fishing" for the past 2 years and have had a wonderful time each time. Shoot, last year after the tourniment, My son and I caught over 100 Spot aturday and Sunday ( actually it was more than that, just didnt wont to get accused of over reacting again...lol). Hope to get down there in the next few weeks to jig up SOME MORE Spanish. I hope they get more active and stay that way til I get there. Keep up the great reports...


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

A "Sock Puppet" who'd of thunk?


----------

